# quel type de pate thermique?



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Salut, 
je voudrais savoir quel type de pate thermique je dois acheter pour mon iMac G4 "Tournesol" pour changer le ddur... Par exemple, à cette adresse ils en vendent, mais laquelle je dois prendre ?
PS: si qqn a une adresse sur le net où on en trouve de très bonne qualité, merci de me le donner; je suis près à débourses quelques piècettes supplémentaires pour les frais de port si la qualité est bonne 
Merci et bone journée !


----------



## frz (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi, j'en aurais besoin pour ça:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86140
En tout cas, merci manolo, j'en avais pas encore trouvé sur le net ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

frz a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'en aurais besoin pour ça:
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86140
> En tout cas, merci manolo, j'en avais pas encore trouvé sur le net ;-)


 Ben de rien mais dis-moi, j'ai jeté un oeil sur la page du lien que t'as mis et je voudrais savoir: c'est quoi qu'il t'a filé supermoquette? Une marche à suivre pour démonter ton iMac? Parce que je suis  la recherche de quelques photos rassurantes pour l'ouverture de mon mac et le nettoyage du ventilateur... est-ce que tu as ça en magasin?
Merci


----------



## GLX (11 Janvier 2005)

Pour démonter l'iMac G4 c'est ICI 

Pour la pâte thermique : en vente dans les magasins d'electronique; une marque avait été conseillée : Artic Silver, une petite recherche sur les forums devrait donner le thread qui en parlait.


----------



## frz (11 Janvier 2005)

j'ai pas mieux comme tutorial. Et en plus dans le mien ils parlent pas de la bière Dodo !!!
Je sais pas ou en trouver ici à Lyon !
Me voilà complètement coincé dans ma réparation de mon imac, à moins que je trouve un brasseur en ligne qui livre en rhone alpes.


----------

